# cost of living in adelaide



## santosh3982

hi we are preparing to move adelaide australia in few months. we are going to apply state sponsorship for adelaide. Please help me with the information’s on Job Opportunities’, Cost-of-Living, average required salary, travelling, food, price of a car(used/new), rents , entertainment, insurance, international calling,etc so that i can plan well in advance.
How to start a job search? is it better to come to Australia and then try for a job or to apply online..

Desperately in need of help ...
please reply
thank you


----------



## rickfromaustralia

Adelaide is alot cheaper than Sydney


----------

